# Alum grass



## Opd (Sep 20, 2014)

I’m a shore fisherman and was surprised how thick the vegetation was within the eastern coves. Every cast brought back a huge amount of grass. Bottom fishing nearly impossible. Was wondering if this was localized or lake wide? Boats having problems in coves? Shore fishing options where growth is not so thick? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, I noticed it. have not been to Alum in a couple years. Always camp next to the lake where I can tie up the boat by the campsite. This year the back of the cove was packed with weeds from the shore out to about 4 feet of water. Had to pole the boat with my net to get off shore, then hold the trolling motor near the surface until I got to 4 feet. Then could put the outboard down. Saw weeds on the depth finder out to six feet. I'm guessing in a couple more years all the coves under 7 feet deep will look like Indian Lake.


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

Alum has always been like that in the skinnier coves... get out to the bigger coves and there will be less grass...... there are some big boys lurking in that grass though.....


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Weeds…. Good for the lake. Good for the fish.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> Weeds…. Good for the lake. Good for the fish.


Tell that to the Indian Lake fishermen!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

dcool said:


> Tell that to the Indian Lake fishermen!


Hmmmmm…. Still good for the fish, maybe not so much for the fisherman…. Till Oct.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fishing the grass is not hard at all. Just have to modify or experiment with new rigs. The thing about the big weed beds is that fish will typically group up in them.


----------



## Opd (Sep 20, 2014)

Casting from the shore seems challenging. A boat can retrieve to open water; however, from the shore casting over or into the weeds even if you can reach the desired spot, retrieving involves dragging thru and in most cases snagging huge amounts of heavy grass. And it becomes worse if fish on which seeks protection in the grass. What kind of rigs in this case might work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What are you trying to catch


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

30 lbs braided line with a frog a sinko or a fluke would be a good place to start ...imo


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If that’s the only place you want to fish you will find a way. 30# braid will help you drag them in. I have caught walleye on poppers before, maybe a frog is a possibility. Slip bobbers if there’s any openings, leaches will catch anything.
I would probably just find another spot if it annoyed me…
I fish E. Harbor fairly often and these days it’s chock full of weeds. Texas rigs are your friend. And then there’s the Tokyo rig…




__





tokyo rig fishing - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Opd (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the rig advice. There seems to be limited shore access in coves and where there is access the weeds are abundant since it’s shallow. Might have to move toward rip rap until they start dying off. Any shore fishermen having any luck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Seriously there is lot of wadable area at Alum. By the marina ramps that whole cove isnt anymore then 4 feet deep. Ive caught plenty of Bass there. Of Course you need to feel out where your walking. You must know what is in front. Trying to stress safety but also want to say there's a lot of wadable ground that I know of in the South Pool. I saw a guy wading a cove where you launch Kayaks. Beach area on the far South is wadable.. Saugeye and Bass hang out there. AGAIN KNOW WHERE YOUR WALKING WHEN IN THE WATER.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

My buddy and I both wade Hoover and Alum all the time. There's are a lot of access at alum. There's a lake maps on the odnr website and app that can give you an idea where there's safe water to wade. It's been tough fishing in the coves and flats for saugeye this summer. Most of the fish have been 10 to 15 of water which is outreach unless you can find a deeper flat close to shore. Most of the fish I have caught this summer have been on main lake points. Wade fishing is a lot of fun in late May to mid June.

Also watch the saltwater guys. They have to deal with grass all the time. Slim profile swimbaits and soft jerkbaits with weighted twistlock weedless hooks do work for saugeye.


----------



## Opd (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks guys….just seems this year water is tougher…will continue the effort….and wading versus dry shore fishing might be the best attack for alum this summer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

dcool said:


> Tell that to the Indian Lake fishermen!


fishing has been good at Indian, boating not so good. I retract my comment, I haven't been to indian in a month, my son told me bait is dying real fast, he said the fishing hasn't been good,


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Has Alum changed? I was under the impression that one of the reasons why Alum was stocked with Muskie was not because they didn't spawn but because of the lack of weeds for the small fry to grow up?


----------



## bass788 (Sep 30, 2014)

Can anyone point me towards general areas on the lake with deeper grass? I will be heading down to alum over the holiday weekend and have never fished it before? Thanks!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

bass788 said:


> Can anyone point me towards general areas on the lake with deeper grass? I will be heading down to alum over the holiday weekend and have never fished it before? Thanks!


you cant miss it.. every point, bay, and cove has grass in it.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

bass788 said:


> Can anyone point me towards general areas on the lake with deeper grass? I will be heading down to alum over the holiday weekend and have never fished it before? Thanks!


What do you consider deeper grass? It’s in most places with mud bottom in 6 fow or less.


----------



## bass788 (Sep 30, 2014)

thanks a lot for the responses!


----------

